# Reflex sympathetic dystrophy (RSD)



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

A new recognized disorder:http://www.neurologychannel.com/rsd/


> quote:Overview Reflex sympathetic dystrophy (RSD), also known as complex regional pain syndrome (CRPS), is a chronic, painful, and progressive neurological condition that affects skin, muscles, joints, and bones. The syndrome usually develops in an injured limb, such as a broken leg, or following surgery. However, many cases of RSD involve only a minor injury, such as a sprain. And in some cases, no precipitating event can be identified. Pain may begin in one area or limb and then spread to other limbs. RSD/CRPS is characterized by various degrees of burning pain, excessive sweating, swelling, and sensitivity to touch. Symptoms of RSD/CRPS may recede for years and then reappear with a new injury. Types Two types of RSD/CRPS have been defined: Type 1 - without nerve injury Type 2 (formerly called causalgia) - with nerve injury Both types share the same signs and symptoms. .....


----------

